# Jpg to Pdf Conversion



## DanMitroi (Feb 8, 2013)

Hi All,
Could someone give me advice on how to transform jpg files in a pdf document?... some tutorials? 
What software are you using for this?
Thanks


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 8, 2013)

PDFCreate.


----------



## runnah (Feb 8, 2013)

Do you have Adobe Acrobat? Any Adobe Product?


----------



## Mully (Feb 8, 2013)

On a Mac you can use Preview, simple I do it all the time. You have to pick the option .....(extract)


----------



## Garbz (Feb 9, 2013)

CutePDF


----------



## David8 (Feb 9, 2013)

Garbz said:


> CutePDF



Agree. Easy to use. And will work from just about all software.


----------



## RobN185 (Feb 9, 2013)

Bullzip PDF printer - installs as a printer, but prints ANYTHING to PDF, a easy as printing.
Absolutely FREE...

Bullzip.com - Free PDF Printer


----------



## Light Guru (Feb 9, 2013)

RobN185 said:


> Bullzip PDF printer - installs as a printer, but prints ANYTHING to PDF, a easy as printing.



Sad that you have to install something to do that.  That feature is built into the Mac OS.


----------



## RobN185 (Feb 9, 2013)

Light Guru said:


> RobN185 said:
> 
> 
> > Bullzip PDF printer - installs as a printer, but prints ANYTHING to PDF, a easy as printing.
> ...



Curse you Apple !!!  Grrr...


----------



## DanMitroi (Feb 13, 2013)

Hi guys,
Thank you for your advices!
I solved my problem when I discovered on Google a conversion tutorial Use PRO Tools to Make JPG to PDF conversion .


----------



## Benco (Feb 13, 2013)

RobN185 said:


> Light Guru said:
> 
> 
> > RobN185 said:
> ...



...and damn those Mac users for choosing the best computer system when the rest of us are still bumbling on with Windows.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 13, 2013)

Benco said:


> ...........and damn those Mac users for choosing the best computer system when the rest of us are still bumbling on with Windows.



I wanna see an Apple display a BSOD.


----------



## Buckster (Feb 13, 2013)

480sparky said:


> Benco said:
> 
> 
> > ...........and damn those Mac users for choosing the best computer system when the rest of us are still bumbling on with Windows.
> ...


Just because they're not blue doesn't mean they aren't just as much a screen of death.

Mac OS X 10.6 Panic:


----------



## Garbz (Feb 15, 2013)

480sparky said:


> I wanna see an Apple display a BSOD.



Delivered:





But seriously claiming Apple is somehow resistant to crashes is absolute garbage. Kernels aren't buggy. Crashes happen due to poor drivers or failing hardware. On that note can anyone tell me what the Windows 7 bluescreen looks like, because I've never seen it? These days most software fails gracefully without taking the kernel out with it. That said I think Apple has by far the biggest snafu when it comes to bugs with the assert on file:*** Being able to crash any application by typing file:*** is pretty epic. 

Better still my favourite crash screen of all time is still mac's. I always thought that windows screen was the least helpful but mac's crashes were absolutely worthless, and as Buckster has pointed out now they don't tell you what happened at all so you have no idea what hardware is failing:


----------



## cathyhill (Nov 29, 2013)

DanMitroi said:


> Hi guys,
> Thank you for your advices!
> I solved my problem when I discovered on Google a image conversion tutorial Use PRO Tools to Make JPG to PDF conversion .



I followed several recommended links for converting PDF to jpg image,  but all of them are charged. Any free imaging source for image to PDF  conversion?


----------



## Josh66 (Nov 29, 2013)

Benco said:


> RobN185 said:
> 
> 
> > Light Guru said:
> ...


*cough*

Pretty sure it's built into most Linux distros too - I've never had to go out of my way to install something for that, anyway.



cathyhill said:


> DanMitroi said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys,
> ...


I found a number of them after searching for "convert jpg to pdf".

Is .pdf not a 'save as' option in windows?


----------



## Orrin (Nov 29, 2013)

I put the photos into an OpenOffice document, then merely save as PDF.  This allows you to have multiple images per page and text as well.
An example of this is a document I make for the local camera club. 
http://www.renophotoclub.org/results/2013_10_images.pdf


----------



## weepete (Nov 29, 2013)

Why would you want to save a .jpeg as a .pdf?


----------

